# Trial Garten in Erlangen



## habr (30. Juli 2006)

Gibt's eigentlich Leute die regelmäßig in diesem "Trial Garten" in Erlangen fahren? Wenn ja, zu welchen Zeiten wird man da am ehesten jemanden antreffen? Für mich sind die meisten Hindernisse dort zwei Nummern zu schwierig, aber ich würde mir gerne mal anschauen was bessere Fahrer daraus machen.

Im übrigen finde ich es schade, dass beim Design der Anlage anscheinend gar nicht an Anfänger gedacht wurde. Ich meine da gibt es tatsächlich eine Stadt die Trial-Fahrern ein Trainigsgelände spendiert und dann muss man als Neuling erstmal ein paar Jahre woanders trainieren bevor man damit was anfangen kann...


----------



## AcaPulco (30. Juli 2006)

Die Anlage hatte sich damals auch an Fortgeschrittene gerichtet und wurde auch glaube ich von selbigen erbaut. Also ich war da bis jetzt 2x, kann nicht sagen dass ich da regelmässig bin, aber ich kann dir ja mal bescheid sagen wenn wir wieder hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (30. Juli 2006)

in erlangen geht was mit trial?
genial.
wo genau soll das sein?
sagt man wenn ihr euch trefft, kann ab mitte nächster woche.
Keine Ahnung ob es zu anspruchsvoll ist, seh ich ja dann


----------



## habr (31. Juli 2006)

@AcaPulco: Danke, wäre nett wenn Du mir Bescheid sagst.

@snake999acid: Wie genau brauchst Du's denn?  
Mir hat die Wegbeschreibung von "biker ben" gereicht, d.h. im Stadtteil Röthelheimpark die Schenkstrasse bis zum Ende fahren. Wenn Du in die richtige Richtung gefahren bist, dann steht dort ein Gebäude mit Namen "Easthaus" (steht gross dran). Dort rechts abbiegen und dann nach ein paar Metern wieder links, in Richtung des Basketball-Platzes. Neben diesem Platz ist dann gleich der Trial Garten.

Originalthread: [thread]70104[/thread], da sind auch ein paar Bilder zur Abschreckung dabei.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall diese Woche nochmal hinfahren, ab nächste Woche schaut's bei mir wieder schlecht aus.


----------



## biker ben (31. Juli 2006)

also ich habe auch in nächster zeit vor da öfters hin zu fahren, sind dann meistens immer zu 3, der simon (acapulco) marcel (weiss gerade den namen hier im forum nicht) und ich.

ja rob weiss nicht wieoft ich dir davpon schon erzählt hab und du kommst ja eh nie....  

dann sagen wir mal bescheid wenn wir da sind.

der trialpark ist schon sehr anspruchsvoll, aber der marcel der jetzt 2-3 monate fährt kann da auch schon einiges machen.wenn man will findet man immer was


----------



## snake999acid (31. Juli 2006)

ja jetzt kann ich wieder fahren ben 
muss heute um 18 uhr meine kurbel + freilauf von der post abholen, ab dann gehts ab (bzw noch kette ran ^^ )
außerdem hab ich nun genug zeit---> ferien 

also plan mich mal ein okay ben?


----------



## speedy_j (31. Juli 2006)

biker ben schrieb:
			
		

> der trialpark ist schon sehr anspruchsvoll, aber der marcel der jetzt 2-3 monate fährt kann da auch schon einiges machen.wenn man will findet man immer was



das klingt wie: "und einmal, als ich im ferienlager war, hab ich mir die flöte in die puzzy gesteckt"

aber der ben hat schon recht, es gibt auch schon einfache passage.
wahrscheinlich bin ich am mittwoch abend wieder in erlangen. muss das jetzt aber erst mal mit meinem arzt abklären, was wegen meiner hand wird.

der marcel


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (31. Juli 2006)

Serwus allerseits,

bin grad zufällig über euren Tread gestolpert und kann euch gleich mal ne frohe Botschaft verkünden... bereits vor gut 2 Wochen hab ich mich mal mit nem "Rookie" im Trialgarten umgesehn, n paar Bilder geknipst und überlegt, wie man die eine oder andere Passage vereinfachen kann, damit mehr Leute in dem Areal Spaß haben können. Adresse für die Stadt is auch schon rausgeschrieben und mal kucken, was sich da in den nächsten Wochen mal tut.

Werd heut abend mal 1-2 Vorschläge online stellen und würd mich freuen, wenn ihr entsprechend auch euren Senf dazugeben könntet, danke.

Ich selbst bin vorauss. nächste Woche mal wieder am Park... evtl. MO oder MI... vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal?!



happy trial

Björn


----------



## stroker (31. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit miteinander!

habe kürzlich den Marcel in ER beim rumhüpfen getroffen und der meinte,
ich könnte hier Crack´s finden, die nem alten Mann auf´s Monty helfen!?!?
Bin Wiedereinsteiger und könnte den ein oder anderen Tipp vertragen.
Kann man nen Termin im TrialSpielPlatz ER irgendwie konkretisieren?

Grüsselchen

______________________________
Der große Sport fängt da an, wo er längst aufgehört hat , gesund zu sein.


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (31. Juli 2006)

@stroker

mahlzeit auch,

sicherlich kann man nem wiedereinsteiger helfen. wenn du gleich in die vollen gehen möchtest, ist der trialgarten schon heftig. alternativ kann ich dir das - auch nicht unbekannte - steinbrüchlein in/bei nürnberg empfehlen.

hab dort quasi das radfahren gelernt, fahr und hüpf dort seit gut 13 jahren und geb seit letztem jahr regelmässig kurse. der vorteil vom steinbrüchlein: du hast einfachere und fahrbarere sektionen als im trialgarten...



cheers

björn


----------



## stroker (31. Juli 2006)

Vergelt`s Gott, ZiZü

das StaBrüchla kenn ich noch aus den Zeiten, als es den "Nürnberger Trichter" für Kräder noch gab...
Ich unterscheide gerne zwischen Trial fahren und Trial hüpfen.
Trial fahren kann ich schon (behaupt ich mal so).
Am Hüpfen klemmt´s noch gewaltig. Das würd ich mir erst mal gerne in Natura betrachten, wenn der TrialSpielPlatz am Mittwoch dann nicht wegen Überfüllung gesperrt wird...(außerdem is es von Herziaurach nicht so weit)

Von wegen Stabrüchla: der Steinbruch bei Worzeldorf schein noch in Betrieb (Fa.GS) zu sein. Gibt´s da Mecker vom Meister, wenn man sich da rumtreibt?

HauDrauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (31. Juli 2006)

@ stroker konkreten termin kann ich jetzt nicht nennen, da wir immer auf das auto von simons mutter angewiesen sind. aber vor 18uhr abends sind wir wohl nie anzutreffen.
wir machen halt täglich eigentlich immer über icq aus wo/wann wir fahren.
in er oder im worzelsdorf im steinbruch sind wir ab und zu, fast täglich sind wir in nbg in der city irgendwo, wo du auch gerne mitkommen kannst.
nein sind in worzelsdorf geduldet solange wir uns daran halten nicht im wald rumzu springen sondern nur im steinbruch. der in worzelsdorf ist aber wesentlich schwerer als der trialpark in er würde ich jetzt behaupten.

@marcel schade das du puzzellos bist sonst hätten wir noch mehr sachen gefunden die wir anstellen können mit dir  
und gute besserung

@ rob jo icq halt aber heute wirds nix muss arbeiten nochmal ab 18uhr,vll halt dann mittw, wenn der marcel da wieder kann.
blöde is nur das wir normal mitn auto vom simon seiner mutter fahren und das ist dann immer voll, aber hatte eh auch mal vor vll mitn zug zu fahren,sehen wir ja dann.


----------



## speedy_j (31. Juli 2006)

@ben
so schlimm ist es ja mit der hand nicht. aber wenn der doc heut meint, ich soll mal völlig pausieren, damit es endlich komplett verheilt, dann werd ich das mal machen. ein jahr reicht nämlich langsam. 
das zitat ist übrigens einem arbeitskollegen eingefallen, als er deine antwort gelesen hat. ("american pie" lässt grüßen)


----------



## snake999acid (31. Juli 2006)

biker ben schrieb:
			
		

> @ rob jo icq halt aber heute wirds nix muss arbeiten nochmal ab 18uhr,vll halt dann mittw, wenn der marcel da wieder kann.
> blöde is nur das wir normal mitn auto vom simon seiner mutter fahren und das ist dann immer voll, aber hatte eh auch mal vor vll mitn zug zu fahren,sehen wir ja dann.



sag pls bescheid


----------



## biker ben (1. August 2006)

also der marcel und ich sind morgen so ab ca 18uhr bis 20-21 uhr dann in erlangen.


----------



## AcaPulco (1. August 2006)

Ich weiß es noch nicht, vielleicht komme ich auch.


----------



## stroker (2. August 2006)

HeHo miteinander

komme auch, wenn´s einigermassen trocken bleibt...

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habr (2. August 2006)

Ziegenzuechter schrieb:
			
		

> alternativ kann ich dir das - auch nicht unbekannte - steinbrüchlein in/bei nürnberg empfehlen.



Dass an der Ausfahrt Nürnberg-Zollhaus, mit dem Trimpfad in der Nähe? Das ist sowas wie mein Park & Ride Parkplatz wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahre (die ganze Strecke ist mir zu weit). Einen Trial-Fahrer habe ich da bisher erst einmal gesehen, und damals wusste ich glaube ich noch gar nicht was Trial ist. Sollte ich mir dann bei nächster Gelegenheit mal genauer anschauen...


----------



## biker ben (2. August 2006)

kann leider doch nicht mir wurde gerade ein zahn gezogen und das blut schiesst mir nur so aus dem mund :/


----------



## speedy_j (2. August 2006)

da der ben nun leider abesprungen ist, teile ich mal mit, dass ich ca. gegen 18:00 uhr am platz bin und ca. bis 20:30 dort verweilen werde.


----------



## stroker (2. August 2006)

Na dann - bis gleich

@ ben: mach keine Flecken auf dein Bike und gute Besserung


----------



## habr (4. August 2006)

Erstmal danke an alle die gekommen sind, war mal ganz nett andere Trial-Biker aus der Nähe zu sehen.

Zum Thema Anfängerfreundlichkeit: Nachdem ich gesehen habe wie Marcel (der erst wenige Monate fährt?) kreuz und quer über den Parkour gefahren ist sehe ich ein, dass die Anlage wahrscheinlich schon anfängerfreundlich genug ist. Den Parkour umzubauen nur weil er zu schwer für ein paar alte Deppen ist, die noch mit Ende Dreissig versuchen den Sport zu lernen ist wohl ein bisschen viel verlangt.


----------



## der absolute tr (5. August 2006)

hi 
ich bin aus erlangen und fahre die woche über öffters auf dem park das heißt wenn ich frühschicht habe!
bin jetzt zurzeit noch 2 wochen im urlaub aber ab 21.08. bin ich wieder in erlangen!
wär cool da mal wieder mit jemanden zu fahren


----------



## habr (6. August 2006)

der absolute tr schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin aus erlangen und fahre die woche über öffters auf dem park das heißt wenn ich frühschicht habe!



Um welche Uhrzeit fährst Du da ungefähr?

Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal ein paar Hindernisse im Trial-Garten-Stil zusammenbasteln und damit üben. Wenn ich dabei irgendwelche Fortschritte mache dann fahre ich Ende August nochmal nach Erlangen. 
Ach ja, und dann werde ich mir noch eine Downhill-Rüstung zulegen, vielleicht beseitigt das ja die Angst die ich vor den ganzen scharfen Beton-Kanten habe.


----------



## snake999acid (6. August 2006)

habr schrieb:
			
		

> Um welche Uhrzeit fährst Du da ungefähr?
> 
> Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal ein paar Hindernisse im Trial-Garten-Stil zusammenbasteln und damit üben. Wenn ich dabei irgendwelche Fortschritte mache dann fahre ich Ende August nochmal nach Erlangen.
> Ach ja, und dann werde ich mir noch eine Downhill-Rüstung zulegen, vielleicht beseitigt das ja die Angst die ich vor den ganzen scharfen Beton-Kanten habe.


okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay?


----------



## lowfat (6. August 2006)

Ich habe mal mit Björn (www.bikeactivities.de) überlegt, wie man den Garten etwas entschärfen kann, damit da nicht nur top-Leute Erfolgserlebnisse haben können. Wenn man ein paar Boxen mit Beton auffüllt und einige Betongitter zumacht, lassen sich viele Stellen vereinfachen. Ich hoffe, daß sich die Stadt dazu überreden läßt. Falls nein, kann man mit ein par Brettern Bauholz auch schon ein bischen was erreichen.
Bei einer Trial-Session wär ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Indy_Trial (6. August 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich war jetzt auch schon ein paar mal im Trialgarten aber fast immer alleine. :<
Nachdem jetzt auch die letzten Trialer in meinem Umfeld das Fahren aufgegeben haben suche ich wieder Anschluss! 
Waere echt cool, wenn da wieder eine feste Gruppe zusammenkaeme mit der man mehr oder weniger regelmaessig fahren koennte. Also wer noch Interesse hat, soll sich einfach via PM melden.

Gruesse,
Indy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (6. August 2006)

@lowfat
ich würde an der anlage vorerst nichts ändern. wie schon ein paar mal hier erwähnt wurde, fahre ich jetzt erst seit 4 monaten wieder aktiv und mittlerweile kann ich schon einiges im trialgarten. vieles geht zum teil auch nur auf zwei rädern aber es ist ja nicht sinn und zweck vom trialen, alles auf dem hinterrad zu machen.
es gibt genügent stellen, wo man einen einstieg schafft und dann kann es nach lust und laune voran gehen.
auch denke ich, dass ein anfänger erst mal die grundlagen beherschen sollte, bevor er sich groß in die lüfte bewegt. es hat keinen sinn, wenn jemand zwar im trialgarten auf eine gewisse höhe kommt, aber ihm der gleichgewichtssinn oder der reflex zum rechtzeitigem absteigen fehlt und dann den meter herunter fällt.
das größte problem im trialgarten ist der platz. dadurch, dass doch alles sehr eng zusammen steht, ist ein gewisse verletzungsgefahr auch für einen anfänger nicht auszuschließen.

mit der problematik betongitter zumachen habe ich auch schon gespielt. aber einfach beton einfüllen, dürfte auf dauer nicht halten. wenn dann müsste man komplett unterbauen, oder wie du schon angesprochen hast, etwas darüber "nageln".

@indy_trial
evtl. bin ich morgen abend wieder im gelände anzutreffen. kommt drauf an, wan ich aus der arbeit komme und das fitnessstudion verlasse.


----------



## AcaPulco (6. August 2006)

Was habt ihr alle gegen diese Gitterteile? Find die voll schnieke, muss man wenigstens etwas mehr auf Sicherheit fahren.


----------



## speedy_j (6. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr alle gegen diese Gitterteile? Find die voll schnieke, muss man wenigstens etwas mehr auf Sicherheit fahren.



man kommt aber als anfänger schlecht aufs hinterrad um dann wieder auf den boden springen zu können.


----------



## AcaPulco (6. August 2006)

Ach kommt, das machts doch erst interessant. Wenn man sich für nichts anstrengen müsste, wärs doch langweilig. Und kommt mir net immer mit eurer 'Anfänger-Masche', ihr könnt mehr als 99% von Fahrrad-Deutschland!


----------



## speedy_j (6. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Ach kommt, das machts doch erst interessant. Wenn man sich für nichts anstrengen müsste, wärs doch langweilig. Und kommt mir net immer mit eurer 'Anfänger-Masche', ihr könnt mehr als 99% von Fahrrad-Deutschland!



ach simon, komm mal in mein alter. da verlässt dich auch eher mal der mut.


----------



## biker ben (6. August 2006)

jo auch ich finde gerade die gitter interessant, wo findet man den bitte sonst ein hinderniss? und wenn so einfach wäre das man alles könnte wärs doch langweilig, das macht es doch gerade spannend.


----------



## Indy_Trial (6. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> @indy_trial
> evtl. bin ich morgen abend wieder im gelände anzutreffen. kommt drauf an, wan ich aus der arbeit komme und das fitnessstudion verlasse.



Huhu speedy_j,

geht mir genauso. Ich muss auch kucken, wann ich morgen rauskomme. Ich sag dir Bescheid, ob und wann.

Gruss,
Indy


----------



## snake999acid (6. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Ach kommt, das machts doch erst interessant. Wenn man sich für nichts anstrengen müsste, wärs doch langweilig. Und kommt mir net immer mit eurer 'Anfänger-Masche', ihr könnt mehr als 99% von Fahrrad-Deutschland!


"fahrrad deutschland" fährt im trialgarten erlangen? krass


----------



## Indy_Trial (7. August 2006)

Moin!

Also Rob und ich wollen heute im Trialgarten fahren. Ich denke, dass ich so zwischen 17.30 und 18 Uhr dort bin. Wetter sieht ziemlich geil aus momentan. Wuerd mich freuen, wenn noch ein paar dazustossen. 

Gruss,
Indy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (7. August 2006)

@indy_trial
bei wird es nicht vor 19:00 uhr. bin mal wieder erst spät aus dem bett gekommen und so zieht sich wieder alles hin. bis denn...


----------



## lowfat (7. August 2006)

ich falle diese Woche noch wegen Gehirnerschütterung aus (war vor einer Woche in Bischofsmais...). Bin danach aber gerne dabei.

Zum Trialgarten: die Gitter sind schon OK, es gibt davon aber mehr als genug. Wenn man davon ein/zwei zumacht und die angeschlossenen Betonkästen entschärft kann man auch Anfänger an die Strecke lassen oder sogar gezielt Anfänger ansprechen und Workshops machen. Sowas geht zur Zeit nicht, denn die Anfängerstellen sind heute schon sehr eng. Ziel ist es, eine größere Spannweite an Fahrern anzusprechen.


----------



## AcaPulco (7. August 2006)

Auf einmal kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern. Wo seid ihr bitte sonst immer alle?


----------



## nightwalker (7. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich war heute auch dabei. Hatte zwar einen Platten, konnte aber als relativer Neuling trotzdem einiges fahren !
Vielen Dank an alle für das tolle Training . Gerne wieder.
Wäre prima, wenn ihr kurz Bescheid geben könnt, wenn in Erlangen abends mal wieder was läuft.


----------



## speedy_j (7. August 2006)

so, der marcel hat sich mal was getraut.





auf die röhre bin ich heut mit zig versuchen auch ein paar mal drauf gekommen.

@acapulco
das gleiche hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.

@nightwalker
sollte kein problem sein, mal wieder ein treffen zu organisieren. für erlangen wird es ab sofort immer hier drin stehen. für nürnberg schauen wir mal, wie wir das machen.


----------



## snake999acid (7. August 2006)

jo war cool 
hast du ICQ nightwalker?
sag mal nummer in pm.

PS: am schluss hatte ich ja die panne ^^

rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (8. August 2006)

hoffe mein kettenspanner kommt bald und es haut dann erstmal wieder alles hin am bike für paar monate, dann bin ich beim nächsten mal auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Indy_Trial (8. August 2006)

Servus zusammen,

nightwalker: Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, jederzeit wieder. 
speedy_j: Gelungenes Bild. 
lowfat: Gute Besserung!

Gruesse,
Indy


----------



## AcaPulco (8. August 2006)

Man Marcel, lern mal Bilder zu drehen!

Aber okay, geht ja wenigstens voran mit dir.


----------



## speedy_j (8. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Man Marcel, lern mal Bilder zu drehen!



war zu faul gimp anzuschmeißen.


----------



## stroker (9. August 2006)

Mahlzeit Burschen  (gibt´s eigentlich Weibsvolk, die auch so nen Unsinn machen?)

Wird heute irgendwo getrialt?


----------



## Indy_Trial (9. August 2006)

Mahlzeit stroker,

ich kenne momentan leider keine, aber ich hab' Fotos von einer spanischen(?) Trialerin, die nicht schlecht sind. 
Werde die mal bereitstellen und dann den Link posten. SInd warscheinlich eh schon bekannt.
Ich haette heute echt gut Bock zu fahren aber ich vermute stark, dass ich es heute nicht schaffe. Vielleicht erst ab 20 Uhr oder so..

Wo fahrt ihr denn sonst noch so?
Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo eine Moeglichkeit fuer Indoor-Trial?

Gruss,
Indy


----------



## stroker (9. August 2006)

Ich bin hin und wieder in Herzogenaurach am Gymnasium. Arenaartige Struktur mit ein paar Natursteinen und nem Haufen mächtiger Baumstämme.
Für mich reicht´s, Simon würde sich glaub ich langweilen..ist halt fast vor meiner Haustür.
Ich mach mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Photo´s


----------



## biker ben (9. August 2006)

halb 5 steinbruch worzelsdorf, danach vll noch city nbg.


----------



## speedy_j (9. August 2006)

bin heut abend im fitness und anschließend wieder im trialgarten.
wer möchte, darf dazu stoßen.

@ben
post bekommen und jetzt wieder bereit?


----------



## biker ben (9. August 2006)

ja endlich wieder. war gestern sogar schon joggen vor langeweile.
aber jetzt gehts ja wieder ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (9. August 2006)

Wahaha ^^ abgegangen bin glaube ich nur ich ^^

Ne Spass, bau dir deine alte Bremse wieder dran. Nächste Woche komm ich evtl. mal wieder. Macht mal nen Massentreffen aus. So gg 18 Uhr.


----------



## snake999acid (9. August 2006)

ya bin ich mit von der partie


----------



## stroker (9. August 2006)

So sieht meine Trainingsarea in HZA (herzogenaurach) aus:


----------



## biker ben (10. August 2006)

schaut ja echt geil aus!
steinbrüchlein war gestern auch geil da kannste total klettern mitn bike üben, echt heftig wie das in die arme geht. 
ist auch was vom anfänger bis zum pro dabei, dem marcel gefällts da sicher sehr gut.

ja massentreffen im trialgarten wär mal dick. wo man dann nirgends hinspringen kann weil überall einer steht  bin dabei!


----------



## Indy_Trial (10. August 2006)

Mahlzeit!

stroker: Cooles Gelaende!
Faehrt heute jemand im Trialgarten?

Gruss,
Indy

P.S.: Hier der versprochene Link zum Trial-Bunny:
http://indy.mid.de/biketrialerin/


----------



## speedy_j (10. August 2006)

@indy_trial
heute nicht. eher morgen.


----------



## stroker (10. August 2006)

"...ist auch was vom anfänger bis zum pro dabei, dem marcel gefällts da sicher sehr gut...."

sehr hübsch!! Klingt wie: alle können dort schön fahren, nur der Marcel kann derweil im Dümpel angeln gehen...


----------



## snake999acid (10. August 2006)

yo indy, heute is aweng nass ^^
gehst morgen?
kann ich widda bei dir mit?


----------



## Indy_Trial (10. August 2006)

snake999acid: Jo, Mistwetter elendiges! 

Ich sehe gerade, dass ich morgen auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen bin. Das wird wohl zeitlich nichts morgen. :/
Aber wenn ich nach Erlangen fahre, kannst natuerlich wieder mitkommen. 

Gruss,
Indy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (10. August 2006)

cool okay, wir mailn uns noch.
rob


----------



## biker ben (10. August 2006)

stroker schrieb:
			
		

> "...ist auch was vom anfänger bis zum pro dabei, dem marcel gefällts da sicher sehr gut...."
> 
> sehr hübsch!! Klingt wie: alle können dort schön fahren, nur der Marcel kann derweil im Dümpel angeln gehen...



wie du mich durchschaust immer, aber der marcel zieht halt immer die dicksten fische an land!  

ka wie du das jetzt wieder interpretierst....


----------



## stroker (10. August 2006)

Na dat is ja klar, dass er das tut, das mit den dicken Fischen
Ich kenne keinen Sportler, der VOR dem eigentlichen Fahrzeugtraining
ins FitnessStudio geht...

Allen Respekt!!!


----------



## AcaPulco (10. August 2006)

Marcels Frauengeschmack kennen wir ja schon, was für 'geile' Frauen da immer joggen gehen!


----------



## speedy_j (12. August 2006)

so, genug palabert, morgen wird gefahren!

17:00 trialgarten in erlangen.

pflichtveranstaltung für alle, absagen können nur mit knochenbrüchen geltend gemacht werden.


----------



## Wendino (12. August 2006)

Hi,




			
				speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> so, genug palabert, morgen wird gefahren!
> 
> 17:00 trialgarten in erlangen.
> 
> pflichtveranstaltung für alle, absagen können nur mit knochenbrüchen geltend gemacht werden.



da ich nun leider keinen Knochenbruch habe, muß ich wohl kommen.
Sagt mal, ist ein Einradfahrer der früh mal Zwei gefahren ist auch willkommen ?

Also, wenn moren ein Exote auf einem Rad quer durch den Garten trialt, bin ich das 

Hoffe Storker kommt auch, ich bin wohl in seiner Altesrsklasse 


Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (12. August 2006)

3


----------



## speedy_j (12. August 2006)

@wendino
kannst gerne kommen und uns mal was zeigen
du kennst aber nicht zufällig den andre, der jetzt das pedalica in heroldsberg betreibt. der hat mal von so einem verrückten aus der fürther gegend erzählt.


----------



## snake999acid (12. August 2006)

ich glaub der wohnt bei mir ums eck ^^


indy mail mir mal, wie wir das machen mim fahren oka? 
kommst ja sicher auch? wenn nicht, muss ich guggn wann der zug kommt


----------



## lowfat (13. August 2006)

Ich bin noch nicht fit, aber auch dabei. Ich schau mal, daß ich vielleicht den bike_schrat und den björn p noch motiviere...


----------



## Wendino (13. August 2006)

Hi,

@lowfat: Björn wäre gut, den habe ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen ...

@snake999acid: Willst Du bei uns mitfahren ? Wir fahren von der Kalbsiedlung aus (Gerhart-Hauptmann 64)

@speedy_j: Ich glaube der Andre meint einen Kumpel von mir, der fährt auch etwas Einrad und kommt aus Fürth ....


Cheers

Roland


----------



## bike_schrat (13. August 2006)

morgen allerseits,

motiviert hat lowfat mich schon mal... nur mit der zeit könnts a weng eng werden. 

wie lange seid ihr vor ort? vor ca. 18 uhr bis 18.30 uhr wird's nix bei mir. würde aber schon gern vorbeischauen. allein dem anschauungsunterrricht wegen.  das letzte mal als ich dort war hatte ich nämlich eine halbwegs unangenehme berührung mit einer der betonkanten.


----------



## Indy_Trial (13. August 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> indy mail mir mal, wie wir das machen mim fahren oka?
> kommst ja sicher auch? wenn nicht, muss ich guggn wann der zug kommt



Ich muss das noch abklaeren nachher und schreib' dir 'ne SMS, ob und wann. Momentan ist das Wetter so geil draussen, dass ich am liebsten gleich schon fahren wuerde. Waere jemand dabei?


----------



## biker ben (13. August 2006)

denke schon das wir wie sonst auch 2-3h da sein sollten.


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2006)

du bist schon wieder wach ben?

kann mich ihm nur anschließen. bis 20:30 sind auf jedenfall ein paar leute da. wenn nicht sogar später.


----------



## bike_schrat (13. August 2006)

O.k., cool, dann schaue ich auf jeden Fall auch auf einen Sprung vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (13. August 2006)

björn ist noch in Duisburg, kommt aber vorbei, wenns verkehrsmäßig klappt. Zum Glück hat der immer alle seine Räder im Auto...


----------



## AcaPulco (13. August 2006)

Interessiert zwar niemand, aber ich fahr in Nürnberg. Sehn uns wann anders.


----------



## biker ben (13. August 2006)

ja 5h schlaf sollten erstmal reichen. muss jetzt nur schauen wie ich hinkomme da der simon um 14uhr in nbg fährt oder ich fahre von 14-20uhr? hmm ne mal sehen.


----------



## snake999acid (13. August 2006)

Wendino schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @lowfat: Björn wäre gut, den habe ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen ...
> 
> ...



wie viel uhr fährst du los?


----------



## Indy_Trial (13. August 2006)

Also ich werde jetzt mal einpacken und losfahren.
Bin dann so ca. 15.45 am Platz.
Bis dann!

Rob: Falls du es zeitlich noch schaffst, koennte ich dich auch gleich mitnehmen

Gruss,
Indy


----------



## Wendino (13. August 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel uhr fährst du los?



ich denke so um 16.30 ...

Geht aber auch früher ...

ruf halt mal an:
0171 7819712

Ro


----------



## snake999acid (13. August 2006)

okay 16.30 geht, bis dahin werd ich daheim sein.


bist du um 17 uhr in erlangen indy? bist schon dort denk ich mal


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2006)

so, in heroldsberg schüttet es grad ganz schön runter. ich hoffe, es bleibt bei dem schauer und wir können trotzdem nachher fahren.
die garten kann auch nass gefahren werden! die betonteile sind sehr griffig.

edit: mmhhhh, das radar sagt gar nichts gutes voraus.


----------



## nightwalker (13. August 2006)

für mich ist es am Wochenende leider zu weit.
Ich müsste jeweils eine 3/4 Stunde fahren.
Am Abend nach der Arbeit gerne.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (13. August 2006)

Ich habe eine handvoll Fotos mit der Handycam gemacht. Nix dolles, aber zur Erinnerung reicht´s  
Der Rest ist in meiner Fotogalerie...


----------



## dirk_diggler (15. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

München grüßt und würde auch mal gerne wieder im Trialgarten fahren. Wenn ihr da am WE mal ne Session macht, dann sagt mal Bescheid. 
Cool wäre eine kombinierte _"NBG City (Samstag) und Trial Garten (Sonntag) Session"_ 
Denk mal, da wären doch ein paar Jungs mehr aus Muc mit am Start. 

Hat wer Lust aus NBG und Erlangen und Umgebung??

Grüße Uli 

(der Ex Nbg-Biketrial Uli.. )


----------



## snake999acid (15. August 2006)

dirk_diggler schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> München grüßt und würde auch mal gerne wieder im Trialgarten fahren. Wenn ihr da am WE mal ne Session macht, dann sagt mal Bescheid.
> Cool wäre eine kombinierte _"NBG City (Samstag) und Trial Garten (Sonntag) Session"_
> ...



also ich wäre bei NBG city dabei, indy denk ich au


----------



## Indy_Trial (15. August 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> also ich wäre bei NBG city dabei, indy denk ich au



Das kommende WE sieht bei mir leider nicht so guenstig aus. Da bin ich naemlich Kanufahren auf der Altmuehl. 
Aber vielleicht kann ich ja spontan mal irgendwo aufkreuzen. Kann dich ja mal anrufen, fall's es klappt.

Gruss,
Indy


----------



## AcaPulco (15. August 2006)

Stadt, Beton, Langeweile! Kommt lieber in Steinbruch oder ins Steinbrüchlein, da kann wirklich jeder was machen.


----------



## snake999acid (15. August 2006)

komm ich leider net raus :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indy_Trial (16. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Stadt, Beton, Langeweile! Kommt lieber in Steinbruch oder ins Steinbrüchlein, da kann wirklich jeder was machen.



Ich war da noch nie. Wo ist das genau, wie kommt man hin?


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2006)

Indy_Trial schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das genau,



münchner straße richtung worzeldorf. kurz vor worzeldorf an dem weißen bauschild mit aus "GS" links rein und den rechten breiten weg nehmen. nach ca. 300 m kommen dann die steine.



			
				Indy_Trial schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommt man hin



ne nach belieben. auto, bike, bus, per anhalter usw. 



bin heut abend in erlangen. wenn das wetter hält, dann bin ich auch im trialgarten anzutreffen.


----------



## Indy_Trial (16. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> münchner straße richtung worzeldorf. kurz vor worzeldorf an dem weißen bauschild mit aus "GS" links rein und den rechten breiten weg nehmen. nach ca. 300 m kommen dann die steine.



Cool, danke! 



			
				speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> bin heut abend in erlangen. wenn das wetter hält, dann bin ich auch im trialgarten anzutreffen.



Gerade ist es wieder trocken draussen, Wenn es so bleibt komme ich heute Abend auch vorbei.

Gruss,
Indy


----------



## biker ben (16. August 2006)

wir fahren jetzt in steinbruch. wir = simon und ich


----------



## lowfat (16. August 2006)

Indy_Trial schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war da noch nie. Wo ist das genau, wie kommt man hin?


guckst Du hier:
www.zabotrails.de > Spots > Steinbrüchlein


----------



## AcaPulco (16. August 2006)

biker ben schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren jetzt in steinbruch. wir = simon und ich



Lol, müssen wir uns jetzt immer abmelden wenn wir trialn gehen? Vogel...


----------



## dirk_diggler (16. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Stadt, Beton, Langeweile! Kommt lieber in Steinbruch oder ins Steinbrüchlein, da kann wirklich jeder was machen.



Jaa, kenn ich doch alle. Wär bei ner NBG Session sicher mit angesagt. Erst Bruch, dann evtl. Brüchla, dann Tanke an der Münchner dann Treffen am Cinne, dann City rocken und im Anschluss beim FILIZ (oder wie der wieder heißt..) nen Döner kaufen und unterm Baum am Cinne lecker Abend-essen...  

Nä WE geht bei uns auch net und am 26.08. ist ne München Session. Aber evtl am 2/3.09. Mach dann nen neuen Thread auf und schreibs nochmal rein. 

Grüße Uli


----------



## AcaPulco (16. August 2006)

lol... nach Bruch und Brüchla kann ich physisch nichtmehr. Da geht dann nixmehr!


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2006)

heut abend ab ca. 18 uhr in erlangen. hat jemand lust?


----------



## biker ben (18. August 2006)

ich glaube ich mache heute ruhetag, spüre sogut wie jeden muskel. aber schauen wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indy_Trial (18. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> heut abend ab ca. 18 uhr in erlangen. hat jemand lust?



Also wenn sich das Wetter noch so haelt bis dahin, dann komme ich auch.


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2006)

biker ben schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube ich mache heute ruhetag, spüre sogut wie jeden muskel. aber schauen wir mal.



mach ruhig mal pause. lässt ja heut abend wieder die puppen tanzen.

@indy_trial
na denn, bis dann...


----------



## biker ben (18. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> lässt ja heut abend wieder die puppen tanzen.



ha und wie


----------



## speedy_j (26. August 2006)

tach schön,
wenn das wetter morgen abend hält, dann bin ich ab ca. 17 uhr in erlangen anzutreffen.
wen jemand lust hat, dann kann er gerne mit vorbei schauen.


----------



## mori99 (30. August 2006)

Hallo Ziegenzuechter,

hab nen 7 jährigen Sohn, der auf nen 205er Monty durch die Gegend trialed.
Meistens im Rahmen des Jura-Trial-Pokals für Mopeds.
Nur mit dem Hüpfen klappts noch nicht so super.
Waren mal am Wochenende im Erlangener Trialgarten (viel zu schwer für den Knirps). Haben dann imm Steinbrüchlein vorbeigeschaut. Hier gings schon besser.
Wenn du mal wieder nen Kurs abhältst könntest du uns mal informieren.

Viele Grüße aus Kulmbach,

mori


----------



## AcaPulco (30. August 2006)

Einfach schaun, wenn mal einer von uns da im Garten oder Steinbrüchle unterwegs ist. Man hilft immer gern, dafür braucht man keine Kurse.


----------



## speedy_j (30. August 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach schaun, wenn mal einer von uns da im Garten oder Steinbrüchle unterwegs ist. Man hilft immer gern, dafür braucht man keine Kurse.



aber kulmbach ist schon eine ecke weg.
vor oktober wird bei mir jedenfalls nix mehr. bis dahin...


----------



## mori99 (31. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

super das ihr so schnell geantwortet habt.

Solltet ihr mal unterwegs sein, kurz anläuten. Kulmbach - Nürnberg ist ne Stunde fahrt. Am Wochenende sind wir da flexibel.

Ciao, 

mori


----------



## ecols (31. August 2006)

wart ihr in gefrees am jura trial?
falls ja habt ihr mich da wahsrscheinlich gesehen.. wenn das bayreuther trainingsgelände steht könnt ihr da gerne mal vorbei schneien..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (31. August 2006)

es wäre natürlich richtig gut, wenn die BTler nicht nur nen gelände sondern ne halle fürn winter haben ;-)
wie war die ortsbegehung?


----------



## ecols (31. August 2006)

katastrophal.. 
wir sind weiterhin auf der suche.. mit ner sumpfigen wiese können wir halt einfach nichts anfangen..

der die verlassenen industriebauten erkundende


----------



## mori99 (1. September 2006)

Hallo,

wo ist denn das Gelände in BT?

Ne Halle fürn Winter wäre optimal, da wären wir auch öffters da.

Wir waren auch in Gefrees, der Moritz war da der kleinste mit seinem 205er Monty.

Am Sonntag den 03. Sept. ist beim MSC-Kasendorf wieder ein Modep-Trial, mit Fahrradspur. Aber wirklich nur für Anfänger, so ungefähr wie in Gefrees die Anfänger - und Automatikmopedspur. Wahrscheinlich zu Anspruchslos für dich. Bei uns in der Gegend gibts einfach zuwenige Fahrrad-Trial Freaks.

Lass hören, wie es mit dem Gelände und der Halle weitergeht!

Ciao,

Mori


Warst du der, der als Einzigster ein 26" Bike hatte?


----------



## ecols (1. September 2006)

ja..

ok mach ich..
vielleicht machen wir auch noch mal ne oberfrankensession..
der jan aus coburg (schwarzes ti) will auch unbedingt nochmal fahren..


----------



## speedy_j (3. November 2006)

wie sieht es aus?

hat jemand interesse da mit hin zu fahren: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=247646  ????

frammersbach liegt ca. 180km richtung frankfurt von nürnberg entfernt. wäre also noch relativ nah und ums wetter müssen wir uns diesmal keine sorgen machen.
wer lust hat, dann einfach im neuen fred rein schreiben und dann schauen wir mal, wie wir die leute auf die autos verteilen.


----------



## ecols (18. September 2009)

Jemand am Wochenende Lust im Trialpark zu fahren? Ich nämlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (18. September 2009)

mach doch mal den erlangen trialgarten fred zu..!! es gibt hier für unsere region - nbg + fü nen fred da brauchn wir doch nicht auch noch nen erlangen fred...

sascha


----------



## ecols (19. September 2009)

Kommt ihr jetzt? oder net? Ich muss das a bisserl planen weil ich Zugbedingt 2,5 Stunden Anreise hab..


----------



## AcaPulco (19. September 2009)

Also ich net. Entweder Zerfetzts uns oder irgendwas am fahrrad da. Ausserdem ists da nach 20min tierisch langweilig weil alles nich höher als n Mülleimer is. Lieber in steinbruch oder ins Brüchle.


----------

